

My photos of food - zan2434
https://plus.google.com/photos/search/my%20photos%20of%20food

======
gcb0
clicked as i was curious why that was on hacker news, but asked me for a gplus
login. meh.

------
rjvir
Warning: this only works if you upload a significant amount of photos to
Google+

~~~
kgrov
Or if you have auto-backup from an Android device.

